# Sublimation images looking very faded and washed out



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to get bright and beautiful prints and now they are coming all washed out and look awful! Terrible quality.
There are only 2 things different from before.


My Ricoh Aficio GXe3300N is requesting a new ink collection unit.
I purchased my 2nd set of Inks directly from Ricoh and they were not the previous sawgrass Sublijet R I had originally.
Can someone let me know how/why this may be affecting so badly the quality of the prints?

What is the fastest way to fix this problem?

Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## kristencbs (Nov 18, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if you purchased ink directly from Ricoh, you purchased regular inkjet ink, not dye-sub ink. You probably have a bit of the old ink still in your lines, resulting in a partial transfer that just looks awful. You'll need to purchase legitimate dye-sub ink, and then do several head cleanings to purge the regular inkjet ink, before your prints will get back to normal.


----------



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

kristencbs said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if you purchased ink directly from Ricoh, you purchased regular inkjet ink, not dye-sub ink. You probably have a bit of the old ink still in your lines, resulting in a partial transfer that just looks awful. You'll need to purchase legitimate dye-sub ink, and then do several head cleanings to purge the regular inkjet ink, before your prints will get back to normal.


Es-aich-ai-tee!!
Thank you, man. I was afraid of that. Well... better get moving...

Thanks again.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

how long did it take for your prints to be back to normal?

I've got the same problem 

I've done about 10 head cleans and 5 head flushes, now im printing out sheets of pure CMYK.

sad times.


----------



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, Daniel.
Sorry to hear about your problem. Not a nice feeling...

You should be ready to go now. However, to be on the safe side, check with the manufacturer of your printer.
Their tech support should come handy right now.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW ! Take is is a problem.


----------

